

8pen version 1.1 is out And the 8pen is now free - Garbage
http://www.the8pen.com/changelog.html

======
vankap
In landscape mode, I would prefer to have the swiping area on the right/left
side of the screen rather than at the center bottom (I use my dell streak
mostly in landscape). It would be easier to reach as I would only be using my
thumb for input.

Would be great if this could be made an option in the settings.

------
gcb
i bet this while paid resulted in something like: 1\. download 2\. use for
some hours 3\. rate one star and comment how difficult it is to lear 4\.
refund

some apps really should have way more time than one day for refund. this
clearly is one.

